# Obama for the poor?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you still believe that you need a course in logic. Obama is an elitist and he will bail out the rich before he even thinks of the poor. His own brother lives in a mud hut, and his aunt and grandmother in squalor. If he doesn't care about them what makes these empty headed people in the United States think he cares about them? It's time to grow up and face reality.

Everyone is chicken poop when it comes to Obama. They are all afraid of being called racist. They would rather America fail than for them to be called a racist. It has become a phobia. Forget repealing Obamacare, repeal Obama.

I can't remember which candidate or even which election, but years ago someone had this as a major point in their campaign: are you better off today than you were four years ago? Each of us should look honestly inward and ask ourselves that question.



> The Obama administration is bailing out irresponsible banks and big business, while offering nothing but the failed Home Affordable Modification Program to average Americans, leaving many with no other options but to file bankruptcy. This is backwards, and the reckless banks should be held to the same standard as the rest of us. Blue collar workers and Tea Party activists can agree here and should champion this issue.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

There is another storm of foreclosures on its way.

I remember back when the first bank bail out was discussed on this forum and I stated it was just a band aid fix on the real problem and a few of or left leaning friends disagreed with me. I hate to say I told you so...but they would be saying it to me. :beer:

But we are far from getting out of this mess.

Only thing that is helping real estate sales in my area is that crop prices are through the roof and farmers need to use up this money and they are investing in land and homes for investment property.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Obama is a POS and all these freakin' liberals who are destroying this country can burn in hell. :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A whole bunch of them will Recurvinator. Even the pious hypocrites that sit in church Sunday morning thinking their good deeds are for the poor and supporting abortion. I am Christian Recurvinator, but until I left my liberal church, after 38 years, I sat among more fools Sunday morning than I passed on the street.

On a lighter note Recurvinator:



> Direct Quote from "Larry the Cable Guy"
> 
> "Even after the Super Bowl victory of the New Orleans Saints, I have noticed
> a large number of people implying with bad jokes that Cajuns aren't smart. I
> ...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well of course he's for the poor, at least during the election campaign, there are more poor people than rich, that's where the votes are.

I wonder how many will be sucked in by his lies this time around?

huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A huge thing he will hang his hat on is extending unemployment benefits. 6.2 million people are on unemployment for over 2 years. With 13+ million on unemployment. He will use the tactic the he is helping the working class through their hard times in job hunting...or something along that line or what his speech writers come up with.


----------

